# Peeps



## callie (Apr 4, 2007)

I did a DC search and found a few ideas for these little critters...but no recent entries.  I bought a package of yellow Peeps - couldn't resist - but now really don't know what to do with them.  I saw on the Peeps website that someone used them to make s'mores  Roasting Peeps???


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2007)

That actually sounds really good!

I like them when they get stale.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 4, 2007)

well this recipe has always been a DC fave, and certainly decorating the tops with the festive colors of peeps would only make it that much better!

Twinkie Casserole

Ingredients:
24 ea Twinkies
1 ea Bag miniature marshmallows
1 ts Cinnamon
1 ea Dash of brown sugar
1 ea Large jar caramel topping
1 ea Large jar hot fudge sauce
1 ea Large bag Oreos

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----
Instructions:
Line the bottom of a casserole dish or large plate with the Twinkies.
Pour the caramel topping evenly over the Twinkies and smooth with a knife.
Pour the miniature marshmallows over the caramel until it is completely
hidden.
Pour the hot fudge over the marshmallows.
Sprinkle the spices over the hot fudge.
Layer the Oreos on top of the casserole.
(decorate top with an assortment of deliscious and brightly colored Peeps chicks)
Serve immediately.
 
18oz jar of hot fudge (1,786 calories, 45g fat).
18oz jar of caramel (1,468 calories, 11g fat).
6 cups mini marshmallows (878 calories, 1g fat).
1 teaspoon brown sugar (11 calories, 0g fat).
24 Twinkies (3,600 calories, 108g fat).
45 Oreos (2,505 calories, 105g fat).

*Total: 10,254 calories. 270g fat.*

Typical *casserole* dish serves 8. 
*1,282 calories, 33g fat per serving.*


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 4, 2007)

Peeps are so popular this year.  I was at a store where they had the pink and yellow ones and also blue, green, and purple.  I love eating Peeps at   Easter.  They are just a fun Easter candy and make a pretty decoration.  
   They would look pretty on a fruit tray or bread tray to give it some color.  But melted between two squares of graham cracker with chocolate and it would look like "Road Kill".  LOL


----------



## callie (Apr 4, 2007)

geebs, you need help  

robo, great idea - thanks for resurrecting the twinkie casserole!  

stirblue, i'm with you!  that cute little yellow bird??  in a  sandwich??  they would look festive on a fruit tray, though.  thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 4, 2007)

_The one pack I managed to get has already be confiscated by the Easter Bunny for 4 kids who will take one bite, spit it out and go YUK  But what the heck, no Easter Basket is finished with out peeps! _

_kadesma_


----------



## amber (Apr 4, 2007)

callie said:
			
		

> I did a DC search and found a few ideas for these little critters...but no recent entries.  I bought a package of yellow Peeps - couldn't resist - but now really don't know what to do with them.  I saw on the Peeps website that someone used them to make s'mores  Roasting Peeps???



I've always just eaten as they are  purple, pink, yellow, blue, whatever.  I'm not keen on them, but my daughter likes them.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> That actually sounds really good!
> 
> I like them when they get stale.



They're so much better that way! Whenever I have peeps, I immediately cut slits in the plastic packaging and detach them from each other. That way the air gets to them pretty quickly and they get that hardish chewyish texture that's so good.

. . . and most people I know think I'm nuts, but I don't care.


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2007)

CherryRed said:
			
		

> They're so much better that way! Whenever I have peeps, I immediately cut slits in the plastic packaging and detach them from each other. That way the air gets to them pretty quickly and they get that hardish chewyish texture that's so good.
> 
> . . . and most people I know think I'm nuts, but I don't care.


I do the exact same thing


----------



## sattie (Apr 4, 2007)

I  must be thinking of the wrong kind of peeps!!!  You guys were scaring me at first!!!  LOL!


----------



## callie (Apr 4, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> I must be thinking of the wrong kind of peeps!!! You guys were scaring me at first!!! LOL!


 
sattie:  MARSHMALLOW PEEPS®


----------



## sattie (Apr 4, 2007)

I thought peep, then baby chicks, then went to this thread and saw the word "roasted"!!!!

Anyhow, I have never had one of these things.. so I find this very interesting!!!


----------

